# [X11-DRI] Impossible d'activer le direct rendering (résolu)

## palkeo

Salut,

Je créé (encore   :Very Happy:  ) un topic, car je n'arrive pas à activer l'accélération graphique : soit, quand je fais glxinfo, il me dit que j'en ait pas, soit, quand j'active le support du "Direct Rendering Manager", et que je fais glxinfo ou glxgears, X11 plante, et je me retrouve sur l'écran de login de KDM.

lspci me dit que j'ai un "VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)", et je sais que c'est un chipset intel G33.

Donc, dans la configuration du noyau, dans "Graphics support", j'ai coché "Support for frame buffer devices", et, à l'intérieur, "intel 830M/.../945G support", et "DDC/I2C for Intel framebuffer support".

Donc, si, dans "Graphics support", je ne coche pas "direct rendering manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)", quand je fais un glxinfo, il me dit que le direct rendering n'est pas activé, et si je fais glxgears, il me dit que je suis à 950 FPS (maximum), mais, c'est très bizarre, l'affichage des engrenages qui tourne n'est pas fluide du tout, et, j'ai plutot l'impression qu'il fait du 3 ou 4 FPS...

J'ai donc activé le "direct rendering manager..." dans le noyau, et à l'intérieur, le support pour "Intel 830M, 845G, ..., 865G", et, dans le sous menu qui s'affiche, j'ai activé "i915 driver", car, quand je fais un lsmod, après avoir compilé le noyau avec ces options, j'ai bien le module "i915" de chargé.

Quand je lance X, tout fonctione, aucun problème, mais, dès que je fais glxgears, ou glxinfo, X plante, et je me retrouve sur l'écran de login de KDM.

J'ai aussi remarqué, que, dans mon xorg.conf, si je commente la ligne `Load "dri"', quand je fais glxgears, ou glxinfo, je me retrouve dans le premier cas : ça ne plante pas, mais je n'ai pas de direct rendering, et glxgears n'est pas fluide du tout.

J'ai pas mal cherché, mais je n'ai rien trouvé, à part deux liens intéressants :

[url]http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/DriTroubleshooting[url] ==> j'ai tout suivi, aucune erreur, tout fonctionne, mais à partir de "Userspace setup", je ne peux pas continuer les tests, êtant donné que glxinfo ou glxgears font planter X...

En cherchant le "backtrace" de X11 (voir mon Xorg.0.log à la fin du message), j'ai trouvé quelques messages, dont un, qui m'a l'air de correspondre à mon problème : http://lists.debian.org/debian-x/2007/08/msg00394.html

J'ai donc téléchargé mesalibs 7.0.3, j'ai compilé, et j'ai fait comme indiqué sur leur site : j'ai essayé le premier exemple, en ajoutant la variable d'environnement pointant vers le dossier contenant les librairies fraichement compilés, mais ça n'a rien donné : X à aussi planté. J'en ait donc conclu que ça ne venait pas de là...

J'ai aussi essayé de faire un "glxinfo > glxinfo.txt", en ésperant qu'il aurait le temps de me donner quelques indications, mais X plante avant qu'il puisse écrire le moindre mot.

Et voiçi mon Xorg.0.log, avec à la fin, le "backtrace" de l'erreur, et mon xorg.conf (non exhaustif : j'ai essayé d'autres xorg.conf).

Merci de votre aide.Last edited by palkeo on Sat Apr 26, 2008 11:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Biloute

Est-ce que tu as aussi compilé le noyau avec le AGP Support ? Le AGP_INTEL

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_AGP_INTEL:
> 
> This option gives you AGP support for the GLX component of X on Intel 440LX/BX/GX, 815, 820, 830, 840, 845, 850, 860, 875,
> 
> E7205 and E7505 chipsets and full support for the 810, 815, 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G and I915 integrated graphics chipsets.

 

Ajoute un 3e lien, celui de ton /usr/src/linux/.config

----------

## polytan

Peux-tu donner plus d'info sur ta config matérielle et logicielle s'il te plait ?

emerge --info

lspci

----------

## palkeo

Oui, le AGP_INTEL est compilé : "CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m"

Voiçi le .config, le lspci, le emerge --info, et j'ai rajouté lshw.

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Salut,

Peux tu poster ton /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 stp

Tu as bien beaucoup de USE pour ta VIDEO_CARDS dans ton /etc/make.conf   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## palkeo

J'en ait bien un, mais, à part les commentaires, il est vide (le 2.4 aussi).

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

ah whouais

Mets dans ton /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```

intel-agp

agpgart

i810

```

Ensuite update-modules

Décommente dans ton xorg.conf

```

Section "DRI"

Group 0

Mode 0666

EndSection
```

Jetes un oeil la dessous    :Wink: 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Intel_G33,_Q35,_and_Q33_Chipsets

----------

## palkeo

Pour les modules, je n'ai pas intel-agp, ni agpgart, ni i810, par contre, j'ai bien i915 quand je fais un lsmod. et agpgart et intel-agp m'on l'air d'êtres compilés en dur dans le noyau :

cat .config | grep AGP | grep -v "#" donne :

```
CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y
```

Sinon, j'ai lu la page sur le G33 que tu m'as donné, j'ai ajouté plein d'options que jen n'avais pas dans mon noyau, j'ai recompilé, je l'ai installé, j'ai aussi ajouté VIDEO_CARDS dans mon make.conf, et j'ai "re-émergé" xorg-server, mais X plante toujours...

Par contre, je n'ai pas fait de modifications au niveau du processeur, parce que j'ai un dual core, au lieu d'un core 2 duo, et je ne sais pas si les modifications données s'appliquent aussi à lui, parce que c'est bien plus bas de gamme.

J'ai aussi mis à jour le .config, emerge --info, et xorg.conf à ma configuration actuelle.

----------

## xhub

Quelle version de mesa est installée sur ton système ? Il faudrait aussi voir ce que donne eselect opengl list. Essaye aussi de désactiver AIGLX (c'est dans le xorg.conf qu'il faut rajouter quelque chose, mais je ne me souviens plus quoi) parce que je doute que tu veuille avoir des effets opengl sur le bureau pour l'instant.

----------

## palkeo

Actuellement, j'ai mesa 6.5.2-r1.

eselect opengl list me donne :

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11 *

AIGLX était déjà désactivé, etant donné que sur le lien de SlashRhumSlashNeisson, il n'en parlent pas...

----------

## xhub

AIGLX est activé par défaut il me semble, ce qui est confirmé par ton Xorg.0.log :

```
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

```

Pour le désactiver :

```
Section "ServerFlags"

   Option         "AIGLX" "off"

EndSection

```

à mettre dans ton xorg.conf.

Sinon tu pourrai peut être essayer la dernière version de mesa qui est unstable. Il faudra sans doute passer 2,3 autres trucs en unstable.

----------

## palkeo

En fait, le Xorg.0.log remonte à mes premiers tests, mais depuis, j'ai complètement changé xorg.conf, et j'ai commenté la ligne qui active mesa.

Pour la dernière version de mesa, comme indiqué dans mon premier message, je l'avais testé en la téléchargeant, puis la compilant, comme indiqué sur le site officiel, et tu viens de me faire découvrir que je peux aussi installer la version instable en mettant le nom du paquet dans /etc/portage/package.keywords, je pensais que c'était uniquement pour les paquets cachés...

Donc, je viens d'installer la dernière version de mesa avec emerge (pas comme la première fois), et là, Ô, miracle, j'ai le direct rendering, et glxinfo & glxgears ne plantent pas, le tout à 100 FPS de plus que sous kubuntu !

En tout cas, merci beaucoup pour m'avoir bien aidé, et m'avoir fait découvrir que package.keywords ne sert pas uniquement pour les paquets masqués...

----------

## polytan

Le package.keywords ne démasque pas les paquets, il permet d'utiliser des paquets considérés comme instables.

C'est pakage.mask et package.unmask pour démasqué (car un bug est connu et est très gênant par exemple).

----------

